
Ask HN: How does Quora log me in automatically? - vtesucks
If I&#x27;m logged in-to google, quota logs me in automatically. I can see how it does it technical but isn&#x27;t this breaking some laws somewhere?
======
ecesena
Probably: [https://developers.google.com/identity/one-
tap/web/](https://developers.google.com/identity/one-tap/web/)

Edit: added "probably" because I didn't actually test it.

------
jhowell
Timely question [https://blog.quora.com/Quora-Security-
Update?share=1](https://blog.quora.com/Quora-Security-Update?share=1)

